# Vic Geelong Grammar School Lagoon



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Had plans to head out with a few mates at Barwon Heads to chase the Kings but a last minute call was made to cancel this due to unpredictable winds. My backup was to go to Kirks. I got to Kirks about 5:30am and was greeted with a veryu heavy fog. Munroe arrived about 10min later and we made a decision to go to the Grammar School lagoon in hope that the fog would not be as bad.

In the end we both got a good feed of tails, my best Rocky of 50cm and they where smashing the plastics hard. Munroe gave me some of his "DickyTails" plastics (Home made injection molds) and the red one did the most damage :up: 




The camera I was using for the head mount was a cheap $50 camera from Kmart. Its no Gopro but does and alright job for $50, so if your on a budget and want to film some of the action maybe give one of these a look. Only 120Degree 720p 30fps HD but is plenty for What I wanted.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

For $50 that picture was fine. Thanks for the info and nice soundtrack to clip. Sounds like a nice trip out.


----------

